# Reccomend an album



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm going on holiday in two weeks and I want to listen to some really good new albums....I thought we could recommend some for eachother, especially inspiraitonal ones which may help with what people are going through...

I'd like to recommend

Stevie Wonder - Innervisions

:twisted:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Anything by Nouvelle Vague, they competely rock. They are a French group who cover old rock songs (stones, cure etc) to bossa nova rhythms.

The women all sound incredibly sensual and cute. Well they are French afterall.

Nouvelle Vgue, Give me the words (that tell me nothing):





Freaky vid but you get the idea.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh my lord, this has to be the funniest video I've come across on youtube so far.

I couldn't find another clip, so this will have to do (snigger)...it's an advert for men's problems.

Nouvelle Vague, Making plans for Nigel:





Hahaha....

Nouvelle Vague, Melt with you:


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Future Perfect - Autolux
Autobahn - Kraftwerk
The Perfect Prescription - Spacemen 3
Queens of the Stone Age - Queens of the Stone Age

My personal You Tube Faves..











Make that another..

And the Circus Leaves Town - Kyuss


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Absolutely anything by The Doors. Or the Brazilian Girls. AWESOME!!


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

dead texan - dead texan






beno?t pioulard - precis






sebastien tellier - Politics


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

The verve - a northern soul

Pink Floyd - piper at the gates of dawn

Pink floyd - wish you were here

Radiohead - ok computer

Oasis - what's the story morning glory


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

7


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

- Brigitte Fassbaender & Elly Ameling - Schubert 21 Lieder
if you only get one song from this album get Die Jungling und der Tod. 
I used to sing this in competition. It's really sad and about wanting to die.
Schubert was a sad guy who never owned his own piano his whole life.. 

- Dawn Upshaw - Angels Hide their Faces
Bach & Purcell songs, Dawn Upshaw has a beautiful voice
Dawn Upshaw on YouTube

- Hot Water Music - A Flight and a Crash 
or - The New What Next
one of their songs on YouTube
uhm... the lead singer might take some getting used to if you don't listen to punk or anything usually but it's worth it.

- Gillian Welch - Hell Among the Yearlings
old timey, roots music, some covers of old songs.
one of the songs from this album on YouTube

-Tiger Army - The Power of Moonlight
(yes this is cheesy american psychobilly)
Tiger Army videos


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

did anyone download innervision? u should it's great

haven't seen anything which takes my fancy yet......
I listenend to hot water music for a while a long time ago but it's not really "my thing"

I've always refused to listen to Pink Floyd as I've always resented them for the way in which they may have treated Syd lol


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

From the 1970s, 1980s woman. The music of my youth ...

So many, but off the top of de head and looking at some CDs next to me...

Bruce Springsteen
Born to Run
Tunnel of Love

Carly Simon
Boys In The Trees

James Taylor
Gorilla

David Gray
White Ladder

Bryan Adams
Unplugged

SEAL
SEAL
Future Love Paradise

Annie Lennox
DIVA

Sting
The Dream of the Blue Turtles

Peter Gabriel
So

Paul Simon
Still Crazy After All These Years

And I've lost so many albums over the years. Moves and whatnot, I have replaced many favorites with "Greatest Hits" on DVD ... what can I do? Tapes have worn down to nubs. LPs are in peoples' attics all over the damned country.

The Four Tops
Stevie Wonder
Motown Greats
Sly and the Family Stone
Earth, Wind, and Fire -- "Dance! "Boogie Wonderland"
The Best of The Doobie Brothers I and II
The Best of The Guess Who
The Beatles Collections
The Gordon Lightfoot Collection (don't puke, you either love him or hate him)
Best of Dionne Warwick (as she is Burt Bachrach's voice)
Best of Glen Campbell (as he is Jimmy Webb's voice)

Tons of classical music.

A lot of crap on tape I pray won't break.

I'm killing time waiting for pasta to boil.
Why is everyone changing their names here? LOL.

Listening to Leonard Berstein's Favorites -- currently Aaron Copeland

Time to go.....


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Augie-march

Moo, you bloody choir

Hers a couple of tracks off the cd

Cold acre





One crowded hour





Bailee


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

lightbulb!

*Bessie Smith* - Anything, A really good comp with digital sound repairs would be nice, I might go out and get one myself, the album I have is an old LP called 'Any Woman's Blues' but I think it's out of print.

weird old video of her singing


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Layla said:


> It's really sad and about wanting to die.
> Schubert was a sad guy who never owned his own piano his whole life..


I shouldn't laugh but that's funny...there's something comedic about that level of misfortune.

Poor bugger.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

*Aaliyah*

If Your Girl Only Knew:






Are you that somebody: (My favorite)






Try Again: (Some of you might know this one)






My favourite R&B artist... *Shakes head*... such a lost...



> *Death*
> 
> On August 25, 2001, at 6:49 pm, just after wrapping up filming of the "Rock the Boat" video, Aaliyah and various members of her record company boarded a twin engine Cessna 402B (N8097W) at Marsh Harbour, Abaco Island, Bahamas to travel to Opa-locka Airport near Miami, Florida, but the plane crashed shortly after takeoff about 200 feet from the runway. Pilot Luis Morales III and all eight passengers, including Aaliyah, were killed in that crash. According to findings from an inquest conducted by the coroner's office in the Bahamas, Aaliyah suffered from "severe burns and a blow to the head," in addition to severe shock. The coroner theorized that, even if Aaliyah survived the crash, her recovery would have been virtually impossible given the severity of her injuries.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaliyah


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

josh rouse-nashville
the stooges-funhouse
john martyn-solid air
nick drake-pink moon
joe strummer-streetcore
rod stewart-every picture tells a story
pavement-crooked rain crooked rain
fleetwood mac-then play on


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

My music taste is, I admit, crap. But if I pretend to be cool for a second, I did quite enjoy 'Eyes Open' by Snow Patrol. And I think my favourite album of all time is 'OK Computer', by the sad androids that pretend to be Radiohead. I also enjoy the miserableness of Nick Cave.

Coldplay. Die. Oasis. Die.

Is it just me, or is it all you have to do to become the 'next big thing' is create a band name starting with 'The', put some stuff of YouTube and try desperately hard not to seem bothered about all the awards and money you get.

Or am I just getting old and bitter?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> Oasis. Die.


 How the hell can you not like oasis? Their songwritting isint the best but there song's are great.

Oh well different strokes for different fokes. I say the same thing about rap and emo as you do about oasis.

But rap and emo really really suck's :evil:.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't see how anyone can hate an entire genre.

There are lots of good bands from many different styles of music.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> comfortably numb said:
> 
> 
> > But rap and emo really really suck's :evil:.
> ...


 Well all the bands such as fall out boy, my chemical romance and all the other knock off's you see on the much music. All that shat. I dunno if it's true emo or not but it really suck's.


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

Back to album recommendations,
Here is a sample from my collection:

_AoxomoxoA_ - The Grateful Dead
_
Electric Ladyland_ - The Jimi Hendrix Experience

_Dirt_ - Alice In Chains

_I Can Hear the Heart Beating as One_ - Yo La Tengo

_John Henry_ - They Might Be Giants
_
Rock of Ages_ - The Band

_Tea for the Tillerman_ - Cat Stevens

_Core_ - Stone Temple Pilots

_In Utero_ - Nirvana
_
Wildflowers_ - Tom Petty

and you might as well get the whole catalog of TOOL.

too many more to list, better stop now...


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

4


----------

